# Real or Repro?



## Hamco (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello all, found this little guy in the goodwill today - looks similar to the small hand flasks of the mid 1800's.  Usually finds like this are too good to be true.  Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Mjbottle (Oct 7, 2020)

Im no expert but it seems legit to me, it looks awsome, the pontil, the embossing, the lip, if its a repro its a good one in my opinion. Like i said im no expert, im anxious to see what others have to say. Cool bottle either way.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 7, 2020)

Hamco said:


> Hello all, found this little guy in the goodwill today - looks similar to the small hand flasks of the mid 1800's.  Usually finds like this are too good to be true.  Any thoughts are appreciated!


That looks like the real deal to me.  *BEAUTIFUL!!*  Probably has very significant value.  Don't collect flasks so I have no info on the pattern, but I would keep it if it were me.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hamco (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks for the reply! Yes its a cutie and going up next to some of my younger whiskies and poisons.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't think it's legite, But I'm no expert. all the air bubbles inside neck pic might make it look legite but the pontil don't look legite to me, But, Like I said i'm no expert. Just my ameture opinion. LEON.


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 7, 2020)

I agree with Leon.  Pontil doesn't look right and there's no wear on it for a bottle that old.  Nice repro in my opinion.  Just an amateurs guess.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm gonna guess, 1920s?  Not a repro, because as far as I know, that design wasn't produced in the first place, at least not in the US.  An early adaptation or fantasy piece perhaps?  Design components like the grapes were used on a couple of early American flasks and the raging lion looks like something you might see on bottles from across the pond, but less frequently stateside.  It's a good looking, well made and designed piece.  The solid rod pontil looks like something more likely seen on something either foreign or contempary domestic.  The clarity of the glass would also make me lean toward it being made in the 20th century.  In short, I dunno.  Just my thoughts on how it hits me.


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 8, 2020)

I believe it's real but not a US product.   European I think.

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 8, 2020)

I believe it is real and likely Scandinavian (Swedish).  I suspect 1880's.  Not quite the value of the American historicals, but there is a market for them.


----------



## coreya (Oct 8, 2020)

fantasy item looks like 70's era. Just my opinion


----------



## sandchip (Oct 8, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> I believe it is real and likely Scandinavian (Swedish).  I suspect 1880's.  Not quite the value of the American historicals, but there is a market for them.



So far, you seem to be hitting closest.  Not that an ebay listing is the gospel, but it sure reinforces your opinion.  Same basic design, completely different mold detail.  Don't know what that would suggest, different period or just a different maker.  The ebay example also has what looks like an open pontil.









						c1860 Swedish Pint Pitkin Historical Flask Pontiled Crowned Lion & Grapes blown   | eBay
					

A fabulous pint sized clear or slightly smoky glass Swedish historical flask with overall pitkin style ribbing and a bunch of grapes to obverse and crowned lion rampant on a crowned shield to reverse.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hamco (Oct 10, 2020)

I sent pics to Bill Lindsey at the historic bottle site and he indicates it is real but Norwegian or Scandinavian made - Lion holding an axe is the country symbol of Norway.  he says it dates from the 1840's to 1880's.


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 12, 2020)

Don't know about country of origin but I've always believed that these were continental as well.

Jim G





nhpharm said:


> I believe it is real and likely Scandinavian (Swedish).  I suspect 1880's.  Not quite the value of the American historicals, but there is a market for them.


----------



## Palani (Oct 15, 2020)

Have no clue but good looking flask nice find.


----------

